# Do suede shoes require a suede belt?



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

..or at least a belt in the same shade?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I try to go for a similar shade, and often with more texture. A woven leather for example.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Suede


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Suede shoes do not require a suede belt. The color ought to be the same, but the shade may vary.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

I should think not, because I'm wearing suede with a regular calfskin belt.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Suede with suede. Suede + calf looks odd to me. I prefer a different shade of suede than a belt in the same shade of calf with suede shoes.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I asked the same question on AAAC a couple months ago and the general consensus was "no." Personally, I don't like suede belts (but love suede shoes). Just make sure the belt and shoe are in the same color family. Stay with leather unless it's bucks (white or dirty)...you can get away with a surcingle or ribbon belts.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I regularly wear calf belts with suede shoes. Provided the colour is reasonably close, I think it's fine.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Suede with suede is just too matchy-matchy for me, in the same realm as matching tie and pocket square.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

yes, it should be a suede belt.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I think it looks contrived to have both the belt and shoes be suede, doubly so if they are the same exact shade. Judging from the responses so far there are people on both side of the issue though.


----------



## morse (Dec 26, 2005)

I have an interesting question...some members feel it is permissible to wear a calf belt with suede shoes, but what about a suede belt with calf shoes (assuming they are the same color)?


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I wear my D-ring suede belt all the time with calf and shell cordovan shoes.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

With a dark suede shoe, it would be possible to wear an equally dark belt which is smooth leather. However, anything in a shiny leather should be avoided.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Holdfast said:


> I regularly wear calf belts with suede shoes. Provided the colour is reasonably close, I think it's fine.


+1. That's my policy as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Match the color...don't worry about textural differences.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some difference of opinion on this issue, however I am wearing suede shoes (Peal) and a *perfectly* matching (color and suede) belt by Polo.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I think that to wear suede on suede is a slightly dandified gesture. If anyone notices, they will know that you put a lot of thought into the details. It's your call whether or not you wish to project that image. I often do. Others (my brothers for example) would never dream of it.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I generally prefer calf belts with suede shoes. But I do happen to be wearing a suede belt today -- the suede chelseas I'm wearing are too light to look right with a calf belt.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Belts are not for dandies.*

As Manton says in "The Suit", "There has never been a well dressed man who has not worn suspenders..."


----------



## A.L.Z. (Jan 26, 2005)

*Absolutely*

I always match suede boots/shoes but be matched with a suede belt...of the identical shade...


----------

